# Need some opinions on my situation.



## atmsanchez (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello just to see what some of you think. I was shooting for a client. I agreed to do a 2 test shoots with him for he can see how I work with him, and he wanted to see if I was a fit for his Brand. I agreed and specified that I would give him 4-5 edited pics from each shoot, he can see how I work from that. Plus in all honestly he has already seen my work, since he contacted me. I have aleady noticed a few issues with him trying to take advantage of me. And now he tells me he  wants me to send him all the picks from the shoots. Ofcourse I told him no. I agreed to give him the 4-5 from the test shoot. There are around 600 pics total. And he wants them unedited. I need to give him a  price to buy them. He also wants me to give up my rights to the photos. Not sure what to charge for this for this.
I am really more use to straight forward weddings or modeling which I have packages and prices set up already. That is why a lillte lost here.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you a business? Are you licensed and all that good stuff? Have you done your COGS?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Are you a business? Are you licensed and all that good stuff? Have you done your COGS?



^^^^^^^^^that.

And provide to him exactly what the contract between you and your client states.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't realize weddings were "straightforward" comparatively...


----------



## atmsanchez (Mar 5, 2012)

well weddings are not exactly straight forward ,lol. The contract we made was only for the 4-5 edited images per shoot. I am just curious what to charge him for the picks, since he now wants those, and I did not charge for my time since it was suppose to be just test shoot. I am known for being to nice and end up being taking advantage of, fixing this was my new years resolution ,lol.
 He does not want prints, just the pictures on a flash drive.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 5, 2012)

$2000.00


----------



## atmsanchez (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks that number does make sense it is even less the $2 bucks a photo, which if u look at it that way it is not that much. I have to remind myself that business and being nice is not always benifcal. thanks for the comments so for,feel free to keep them coming.


----------



## snapcult (Mar 28, 2012)

I would look at it more as how long did it take you, not how many images are being sold. If it took you a whole day, say 8 hours or so I'd just charge a day rate, which $2000 wouldn't be bad. Plus expenses if you incurred any.


----------

